# Hans Zimmer talks about his cello player Martin Tillman



## Christof (Nov 3, 2016)

Very moving and emotional in my opinion.
That's the way a composer should treat his musicians:


----------



## Rodney Money (Nov 3, 2016)

Speaking as a brass player, I can honestly say cello is one of the greatest instruments ever concerning range, expression, and overall beauty.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Nov 3, 2016)

Gosh I love the Cello. I always thought that I was a sucker for strings (and I am) but moreover for the Cello. What deeply emotional and vibrant instrument, yet capable of being so dark and mysterious as well. I am not discounting any other instrument in the orchestra of course (or outside of it), just for me it is the Cello.


----------



## bc3po (Nov 6, 2016)

Christof said:


> Very moving and emotional in my opinion.
> That's the way a composer should treat his musicians:



Hans always treats his musicians amazing


----------



## NoamL (Nov 6, 2016)

Great video, cool to hear about the process!



Rodney Money said:


> Speaking as a brass player, I can honestly say cello is one of the greatest instruments ever concerning range, expression, and overall beauty.



Speaking as a cellist, I wish I'd learned horn instead


----------



## Fab (Nov 6, 2016)

love hearing Hans Zimmer talk about music.


----------



## dannymc (Nov 18, 2016)

i just cant get over the humility of the man. to not even realize how much his music over the years has reached out and touched so many millions of souls around the world. but i think what he tries to get across is that he might be the great designer of his music but the musicians are the ones who inject the human soul. 

Danny


----------

